# Which is more stressful: work or school?



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

^^^


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

They are about the same.
With work, you get paid, though.


----------



## AnxiousA (Oct 31, 2011)

Work, for me There are more judgements on you, internally and externally. Easier to Opt out of school. More support to remain in school as education is compulsory. With work, anxiety can lead you to be dismissed which added a level of stress IMO.


----------



## BlazingLazer (Jul 16, 2011)

Work by far. The anxiety is mostly at my highest when I am there (most of the time, that is).


----------



## OrbitalResonance (Sep 21, 2010)

for the work school is more stressfull, for the SA a job is more stressful


----------



## fanatic203 (Jun 23, 2010)

School is more stressful. Work is more painfully boring.


----------



## Selbbin (Aug 10, 2010)

Work is more stressful by a mile. School was easy.


----------



## Dreamscape (Sep 18, 2010)

I think for me it depends on the job, but overall I've found school to be more stressful. In the jobs I've had it became a relatively mindless routine, in school I find the constant need to expand my mind and absorb a lot of information on top of all the work required to be more taxing.


----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)

Work, definitely. If I mess up at school, nobody cares.


----------



## F1X3R (Jul 20, 2009)

Dreamscape said:


> I think for me it depends on the job, but overall I've found school to be more stressful. In the jobs I've had it became a relatively mindless routine, in school I find the constant need to expand my mind and absorb a lot of information on top of all the work required to be more taxing.


Yep, I relate to this. School is a constant multitasking of new things with different kinds of tasks to complete and subjects to study. Jobs eventually become familiar and routine. Also, getting paid > getting graded.

Ideally, school should be less stressful.


----------



## Glacial (Jun 16, 2010)

I didn't vote because I am not sure. Looking back, I think I made too "big" of a deal out of school, I should have been more relaxed; but of course, it's easy to put that all into perspective now that it's over and I can't change anything about that phase of my life. As far as jobs go, it depends on the job. I've had very stressful jobs and I've also had low stress jobs, it just depends on whether or not you can find a job to suit you.


----------



## Milco (Dec 12, 2009)

Work is far and away the worse for my anxiety.


----------



## successful (Mar 21, 2009)

School is way more stressful.


----------



## foe (Oct 10, 2010)

I've been working a 40-hour week schedule for the first in my life and I've find it very stressful. 

I've also been stressed out with school as well as I have yet to make a good living out of my education. 

So it's equal to me. :b


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

It was always the homework/study side of things which I hated so for me school was more stressful.


----------



## UgShy (Mar 6, 2012)

I always found work more stressful


----------



## alte (Sep 4, 2010)

Last month, I asked a senior graduating resident when (during his training) he became comfortable managing the ICU. He said he isn't even comfortable now. I work a surgical month in May and will be covering the floor a few nights, practically by myself. Probably my biggest worry is that a person will code or quickly deteriorate and I won't know what to do/won't have the presence of mind to carry out the proper steps. 
At school, the worst that happened was I got a bad mark on an exam.


----------



## MidnightBlu (Jun 11, 2006)

School. I am better at working.


----------



## Wacky Wednesdays (Apr 10, 2011)

Work is 500% more stressful. Uni was a MFking breeze compared to the real world. I mean you only had to succeed for yourself really whereas in the work environment there is much more at stake.


----------



## Black And Mild (Apr 11, 2011)

The only way I can imagine work being more stressful than school is if you have a job that requires critical thinking; like one in which you have to write code, working in a lab, or having to complete projects n **** by deadlines.

So for the most part, I would say school is more stressful than work.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

I just ask this because school is bothering me. It invades all of my time. Since I'm not good at time management I don't get all my studying done on the weekdays, so I feel like I can't go out on the weekends. It's just ruining my life. I have worked before but not regular 9-5 type jobs. When I was working once the day was over, I was done and could do whatever on my days off. I was sort of stressed out because I was incompetent for one of these jobs and was always worried they would fire me but at least once the work was over it was over.


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

School, by a long shot. Work is something I want to do, school is required. :doh


----------



## squidlette (Jan 9, 2012)

I'd be a professional student if I could get away with it. I seem to be making a valiant attempt at just that if you ask my family....


----------



## squidlette (Jan 9, 2012)

BobtheSaint said:


> School, by a long shot. Work is something I want to do, school is required. :doh


See, I'd say it's the exact opposite. Work is something required, school is optional.


----------



## BlazingLazer (Jul 16, 2011)

I've noticed that a good percentage of people that answered school are in the 18-22 range.


----------

